# Looking for some new shows to power through



## berzerkergang (Apr 4, 2013)

I have powered though of a ton of shows, but I am looking for some new suggestions. Everyone toss me bunches of suggestions please. I am sure someone will name something I havent seen.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 4, 2013)

If you have Netflix....House of Cards! Watch it....thank me later.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 4, 2013)

On it... any others?


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 4, 2013)

Only about 5 episodes in so nothing you can really power through like full series, but have you seen Vikings? Loving that show, quite awesome.


Rev.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 4, 2013)

I sure have, its a fantastic show.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 4, 2013)

berzerkergang said:


> I sure have, its a fantastic show.



Do you like comedy? How I Met Your Mother is awesomely hilarious with good clever writing. I'm not into sitcoms but the wife turned me onto the show and we tore through every episode on Netflix, they're 9 seasons in now. How about Dexter or Battlestar Galactica? Ever watch those?

*EDIT - doh, I saw you said new suggestions, do you mean just newer stuff out now?


Rev.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 4, 2013)

Also "Mad Men" if you haven't already. WARNING: They smoke constantly on that show....constantly! Which means I smoke all the damn time during that show  you have been warned if you are a smoker haha.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 4, 2013)

- Community
- Corner Gas


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 4, 2013)

How I met your mother has always been interesting, Ill grab that forsure. I am open to shows new and old. Im all up to date on Dexter, the community lost me after season 3. Mad Men also interests me dont worry not a smoker, never have been or will be lol. Never seen BSG but Ive heard good things. 

Keep em coming folks!


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 4, 2013)

Twin Peaks, Louie, Boardwalk Empire, American Horror Story.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 4, 2013)

Game of Thrones!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 4, 2013)

- Game of Thrones
- The Borgias - Brilliant historical drama about the Borgia family which included Pope Alexander VI. Has Jeremy Irons in it and it's just awesome.
- Sherlock the BBC series


----------



## Hipster Holocaust (Apr 4, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Game of Thrones!



If you're not familiar with GoT, it's similar to Lord of the Rings, but the story is better and nudity and graphic violence.

Boardwalk Empire, Life's Too Short, The Ricky Gervais Show, Extras, Eastbound and Down. HBO is just too damn good.

BBC'S (not the porn genre) Top Gear and Kitchen Nightmares.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

Watching Breaking Bad right now. It's awesome


----------



## flavenstein (Apr 4, 2013)

Arrested Development? It seems ridiculous that there exist people who haven't seen this, but I mention it just in case.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 4, 2013)

-Watch the BBC Sherlock with Benedict Cumberbatch and go through withdrawal when you finish.
-GoT has already been mentioned
-Scrubs is my favorite show of all time ever in the history of the universe ever ever ever.
-Does Doctor Who do anything for you? Check it out but skip season 1. Eccleston annoys me. 
-Black Books is hilarious.
-Please tell me you've seen Firefly
-It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
-The IT Crowd

I just realized that I need to cancel my Netflix account to improve my productivity by over 9,000.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 4, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> -Please tell me you've seen Firefly



I was going to mention, but then I thought "No... no, that's too obvious, he MUST have seen that."


----------



## wankerness (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm not sure what you've watched besides the couple you responded to up there but Louie and Game of Thrones are the best shows of the last couple years and The Wire, Firefly, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Peep Show, The X-Files are some others that are well worth watching all the way through.


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 4, 2013)

Are You Being Served? Is a very amusing old British show if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## MFB (Apr 4, 2013)

Arrested Development (there's just enough time to watch all the episodes before the new ones start on May 26th)
Community
Parks and Recreation
The Office
Scrubs
Battlestar Galactica
Sports Night
Trigun
Sgt. Frog
Boy Meets World (not sure if it's available online, even on Hulu )

That's all I can think of immediately


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 4, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> Are You Being Served? Is a very amusing old British show if you're into that sort of thing.



+1 I totally forgot this one.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 5, 2013)

Let me try and think of what i have already powered through in the past few years so we can take it out of the mix.

Lost
Supernatural
The Community
Jersey Shore (yah i know.... :S) 
It's always sunny
Archer
Spartacus
True Blood
Weeds
Metalocalypse 
Shameless US
Dollhouse
Firefly
X-Files - in progress
Dexter
Breaking Bad
Sopranos
The League
Workaholics
Deadwood
The Wire
Boardwalk Empire
Game of Thrones
Eastbound and down - on season 3 now
House of lies
Todd and the book of pure evil - any one that hasnt seen it really should
Sons of Anarchy
Walking Dead 
American Horror Story
Copper - another that should REALLY be checked out
Californication
Prison Break 
Lie to me
Shark
Misfits

Im probably missing some but that already makes me look like a shut in hahaha... Id like to point out that in that time I had hernia surgery and also recooped a 160 stitch mess on my arm from an assault and in the winter here its damn brutal so inside is better. I also dont have cable or anything I prefer to watch stuff online. I am really playing a ton of guitar right now and I kind of like having something on in the background.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 5, 2013)

Faves:

Battlestar Galactica
Carnivale
Supernatural
Sons Of Anarchy
Breaking Bad
Sopranos
24


----------



## flexkill (Apr 5, 2013)

Ohhhhh Carnivale....forgot about that one....great show!


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 5, 2013)

Gf watched Carnivale, I wasnt really into it, I enjoyed season one of 24 but then the whole "everybody run, just run, dont ask questions, just run" all the time got to me and I bailed which was hard because Elisha Cuthbert is just so damn hot lol.


----------



## Datura (Apr 5, 2013)

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## ilyti (Apr 8, 2013)

Another vote over here for a few that have been mentioned: Sherlock, Community, Corner Gas, Extras, Curb Your Enthusiasm, IT Crowd, Workaholics!!! Go watch NOW.

I'll mention a few that haven't been said yet.
*Downton Abbey*. Even if you don't like period British shows (the story starts in 1912) this is the only one you will ever need to watch, and you will love it. MAGGIE SMITH!
*Men Behaving Badly*. The original British version of the sitcom from the early 90s.
*The Mighty Boosh*. Completely mad. If you watch IT Crowd, you'll dig this next.
*Alien Nation*. Best example of how sci fi isn't just one genre, it's _all _genres. It's a cop show set in Los Angeles in the early 90s, but it has family drama, allegory about racial issues and slavery, a made-up alien language, and the comedy of Coneheads.
*Caprica*. I hated Battlestar Galactica but I loved this. Only 1 season unfortunately.
*Titanic: Blood and Steel*. Another period show, set in the 1900s, in Belfast. About the very dramatic story of the pitfalls and mistakes behind the construction of the Titanic, and the people associated with it.
*Murdoch Mysteries*. I know, period shows... this is a great one. It's almost steampunk in concept. It's about this genius police detective in Toronto in the late 1800s who uses all sorts of new technology to solve crimes. But it's not hard to follow at all, the dialogue is very modern, it doesn't feel stuffy at all.
*Chaos*. Only 1 season but it's great. It's about CIA agents doing cool stuff and going on covert missions all over the world, and it's so funny. 
*The Mentalist*. The wife got me into this, I know, I know - it's a show that girls watch. But once you get into the story it's pretty great. A charlatan psychic joins the California police to find the serial killer who murdered his wife and daughter, but that's just how it starts.
*Stargate SG1*. The longest running sci fi show ever FOR A GOOD REASON. Funny, clever, great acting and writing and CG. 
*Stargate Atlantis*. Watch this if you liked SG1, it's a spinoff.
*Elementary*. Another Sherlock Holmes show, pretty good, if you can deal with Lucy Liu, who has the acting ability of a parsnip.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 9, 2013)

The Wire
Six Feet Under
Californication
Huff


----------



## Solodini (Apr 10, 2013)

Everyone should watch (A Town Called) Eureka. It's great fun. I enjoyed what I watched of Weeds. Parks & Recreation seems to go from strength to strength.


----------



## locke3891 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hipster Holocaust said:


> If you're not familiar with GoT, it's similar to Lord of the Rings, but the story is better and nudity and graphic violence.





Hipster Holocaust said:


> the story is better



NO


----------



## MFB (Apr 11, 2013)

Solodini said:


> Everyone should watch (A Town Called) Eureka. It's great fun. I enjoyed what I watched of Weeds. Parks & Recreation seems to go from strength to strength.



Oh, YES! 

I watched the first four, maybe five, season of Eureka in like ...a two week span and it was fucking great. Only reason I stopped is because of Netflix not having the rest of it by the time I caught up.


----------



## JohnnyClaiborne (Apr 11, 2013)

MFB said:


> Oh, YES!
> 
> I watched the first four, maybe five, season of Eureka in like ...a two week span and it was fucking great. Only reason I stopped is because of Netflix not having the rest of it by the time I caught up.



But all the Eureka is up there now! Such an underrated show.

Also, anyone who hasn't seen Arrested Development: make sure you have a solid 2 weeks of free time before you watch it because your friends and your job won't be seeing you around for a while. It's like that episode of Portlandia about Battlestar Galactica.... which will also happen to you if you start watching that show too.


----------



## MFB (Apr 11, 2013)

I started watching BSG about a month ago and some days I power through it, others it feels like a chore for the episode. But Portlandia was dead on with it 

I'll probably go back and re-watch Eureka and Scrubs since I enjoyed both of those, but not until I'm done with BSG


----------



## Xaios (Apr 11, 2013)

ilyti said:


> *Stargate SG1*. The longest running sci fi show ever FOR A GOOD REASON. Funny, clever, great acting and writing and CG.



Agreed. Although, for the record, SG1 only holds the record for an SF series continuous run. The longest running SF show without being a continuous run is Doctor Who, by a mile.



ilyti said:


> *Stargate Atlantis*. Watch this if you liked SG1, it's a spinoff.



Agreed, although YMMV based on how you feel about the Wraith as villains versus the Goa'uld and the Ori. Personally, I didn't like them as much. On the other hand, the show DID have Rodney Mckay.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Apr 11, 2013)

Superjail


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Apr 11, 2013)

ilyti said:


> Another vote over here for a few that have been mentioned: Sherlock, Community, Corner Gas, Extras, Curb Your Enthusiasm, IT Crowd, Workaholics!!! Go watch NOW.
> 
> I'll mention a few that haven't been said yet.
> *Downton Abbey*. Even if you don't like period British shows (the story starts in 1912) this is the only one you will ever need to watch, and you will love it. MAGGIE SMITH!
> ...



Isn't Downton Abbey the epitome of woman's television? Maybe it was just a joke on NTSF, but my mom and her friends love that show


----------



## Jakke (Apr 11, 2013)

The Dresden Files is pretty cool, only one season though...


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 11, 2013)

If you're into British shows, and WWII, and mysteries/detective stuff...

Foyle's War (on Netflix)

Each episode is like 1.5hrs, but well worth it. 6 seasons total, 3-4 episodes per season.


----------



## MFB (Apr 11, 2013)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Isn't Downton Abbey the epitome of woman's television? Maybe it was just a joke on NTSF, but my mom and her friends love that show



The only people I've ever seen buy it from my work is old/bored housewives so 99% sure that's an accurate statement


----------



## petereanima (Apr 12, 2013)

locke3891 said:


> NO



In the show? No.

In the books? YES.

*putsflamesuiton*


----------



## GizmoJunior (Apr 12, 2013)

berzerkergang said:


> How I met your mother has always been interesting, Ill grab that forsure. I am open to shows new and old. Im all up to date on Dexter, the community lost me after season 3. Mad Men also interests me dont worry not a smoker, never have been or will be lol. Never seen BSG but Ive heard good things.
> 
> Keep em coming folks!


 
I'm a huge Dexter fan and if you like Michael C. Hall then you should check out Six Feet Under. All the seasons are out so you won't have to wait. I really enjoy watching It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia! That show is hilarious. I'm sure you've been reccomended The Walking Dead. I've been meaning to get into Breaking Bad but I haven't been able to yet. Apparently it's a great show so you may like it.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 12, 2013)

Actually watching Six feet under now, Im by far NOT a homophobe but the amount of Dexter man love surprised me a little and the amount of moping in the show is a little depressing but it's managed to keep me interested. Im paused at the end of season 2 so my gf and I can watch from here so I just started Rome which so far is pretty sweet. 

Going to wait for my gf to return from a trip to watch battlestar galactica as well. 

Also,,, I think I am the only person out there that hated Firefly , really dunno what people see in that show, I thought it was terrible. 

Thanks for all the suggestions lads, keep em coming. There's a list on pg1 of what Ive seen already if anyone is curious.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 12, 2013)

I loved firefly, but I'm also a big Joss fan. What did you not like about it?

As corny as Buffy the Vampire Slayer was at times it is actually not a bad show if one hasn't bothered to watch it.


----------



## GizmoJunior (Apr 12, 2013)

berzerkergang said:


> Actually watching Six feet under now, Im by far NOT a homophobe but the amount of Dexter man love surprised me a little and the amount of moping in the show is a little depressing but it's managed to keep me interested. Im paused at the end of season 2 so my gf and I can watch from here so I just started Rome which so far is pretty sweet.
> 
> Going to wait for my gf to return from a trip to watch battlestar galactica as well.
> 
> ...



I'm definitely not either but it is weird seeing "Dexter" that way because you're so used to him being a serial killer. There is quite a bit of moping but it's atill a good show. It can be a bit depressing to watch though because of the overall atmosphere.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 12, 2013)

MFB said:


> The only people I've ever seen buy it from my work is old/bored housewives so 99% sure that's an accurate statement


Each to ther own, but I'm a guy, and I know other guys who watch Downton Abbey. Although, the other guys who watch it are the open minded type and/or British. Just because your wife or girlfriend gets you into a show, it doesn't mean you'll start growing tits.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 12, 2013)

"Better Off Ted" is also a really good comedy show, three seasons about the R&D division of an evil and soul-sucking company. Ted is the manager for the division, and a father. The series follows him as he navigates insane employees, takes care of the immoral doings of the company, and spends time with his daughter.


----------

